# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Changing Username

## sbhonline

You can change your username in your settings panel

Click on MySBH in Nav bar above
   >> click on EDIT PROFILE on left side
         >> 2nd option on left side is Change Username

This will be your login name and your display name.

----------

